# Trivia - a typical MHF thread



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A newbie asks a question. The Original Poster or OP

1st answer is correct but not related to OP's motorhome

2nd answer also correct but not related to OP's question

3rd Answer correct in every detail by someone with exact same problem /MH as OP

4th response points out threads where question has been answered before

5th response from OP thanking everyone

6th answer same as 1st

7th answer points out that 2nd answer is in fact wrong 

8th answer same as 3rd answer

9th response pointing out that the whole problem would be solved with a change in Government

10th answer same as 3rd but adds a little important detail (no one reads this one, least of all OP)

11th response quotes 9th and says its all Gordon Brown's fault

12th response agrees with 11th and gives a link to Daily Mail

thread moved to member's bar

where eventually it dies until linked to in the next thread that asks the same question again in a few weeks time.


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

That was well thought out, especially at 07:45am.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think threads tend to follow a pattern :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Blame it on the Goverment


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Haven't we had this before???

Kev.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Trivia*

Thanks everyone!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Kev_Behr said:


> Haven't we had this before???
> 
> Kev.


not on MHF Kev but if I can find the link it was discussed at length in The Daily Mail just after the Gordan Brown column, of cause he got the blame for it ...............


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kev_Behr said:


> Posted: Today - 9:09 am I think threads tend to follow a pattern


I have to disagree, how could there be a pattern when all posts are by individuals, to suggest such, would be to say there was a conspiracy.

Kev.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I thought that conspiring with yourself was against the law and it makes you go blind.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Mods, could you please move this thread to member's bar. 


Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Of course Chris. But a second request means its back in jokes and trivia


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No DON'T do it, leave it here, I beg you.

Kev.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> 12th response agrees with 11th and gives a link to Daily Mail - thread moved to member's bar where eventually it dies until linked to in the next thread that asks the same question again in a few weeks time


Thread gets deleted.

New thread started entitled "Post removed".

New topic now Censorship.

Go back to 1st response....

Dougie.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

asprn said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > 12th response agrees with 11th and gives a link to Daily Mail - thread moved to member's bar where eventually it dies until linked to in the next thread that asks the same question again in a few weeks time
> ...


and then someone (pusser or asprn) posts and I do '  '


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

'What was the question again'?

Well sorry, I don't know anything about reverse-uphill judder, whilst enduring a gas attack in a Spanish motorway stopover, whilst towing an A-Frame thing, being guided by a malfunctioning GPS, but...
Welome to MHF anyway.

Ca


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Spykal wrote, well typed:
_
I thought that conspiring with yourself was against the law and it makes you go blind._

No, Genesis chapter 38 verse 9 is what makes you go blind.

This is not off-topic as it links with the Onan generator thread.


----------

